
3M, DuPont Tussle Over ‘Mega’ Lawsuit on Cancer-Linked Chemicals - atombender
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-29/3m-dupont-tussle-over-mega-lawsuit-on-cancer-linked-chemicals
======
mimixco
There's a terrific documentary from last year on this topic (the chemical is
Teflon, BTW). It's called _The Devil We Know._

You'll be horrified at how both these companies knew about Telfon's danger to
people yet released it into the water supply anyway as well as put in it
thousands of products.

